
Elon Musk Has Already Started Boring That Tunnel He’s Been Talking About - adventured
http://fortune.com/2017/02/06/elon-musk-tunnel-traffic-boring/
======
oferzelig
This is not news...
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/825205236956483585](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/825205236956483585)
and
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/827720686911291392](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/827720686911291392)

